# I just got the BEST idea! What do yall think??



## PonyAngel (Nov 1, 2010)

This is very random but i just got the best idea and im so excited i need to tell it to someone! 
Ok so i have a pony, hes around 13-14 hh, and hes the only horse we have. Well, my neighbor also has a riding pony, named Oreo, but Oreo doesnt live at her house because her dad hasnt built a fence. We both want to ride Oreo regularly really bad... but we never get the chance because of distance!
Well, we've been talking about how her neigbor who is also her aunt, has a HUGE field that they could keep a pony at until she had a fence. Well she said that her aunt is kinda insane and might not like that idea... we left it at that, convinced that we have to wait til her dad gets around to building the fence. 
Well just a minute ago i got a brilliant idea- if her aunt didnt like the idea, maybe Oreo could come live with my pony until she had a fence! Idk how my parents would feel about it but i have a feeling they would be ok with it as long as my friend payed them for feed and came over to take care of Oreo every day. Tommorrow im going to her house and im gonna bring it up to her... i think it could work! it would only be temporary- im gonna see what my friend thinks about it! What does everyone else think?  i am just so excited. lol.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

well if your pony doesnt do the whole "this is MY field, im gonna kill you"act id say it was ok  it would be good for your pony to have a friend. but to start off with if you have 2 fields, put them in seperate ones. or run a temporary fence through the middle of one field, just so your pony gets the idea that there will be another pony there that wont take away his pasture. your pony WILL act dominant and will nip and squeal and bite (probably) so just watch out!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

As a parent, I would rather you run your idea by them first. If you go and ask your friend to see what she says, and she gets excited as you seem to be, your parents could say no and you'll be crushed. Your friend will be crushed. I bet they'll be ok with it as long as you have the room and your friend pays for the horses needs. The other thing to look at is your parents are liable for anything your friend and her horse do on their property. I hope for you and your friend are able to do this. Would be nice. Good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PonyAngel (Nov 1, 2010)

**

I think it would be a good idea too...i do know that he will nip and kick and put a fit when he first meets a new horse, because aneighbor's horse got out and we had it in our field and samson pitched a fit! 
I would definately run it by my parents first, but the first thing we have to do is to ask her aunt and hope shes not as insane as my friend says and she would let us keep Oreo there... I've spent a lot of time at her farm with her horse- she only has a couple of animals there. She herself said she had a ton of hay and no horses to feed it too..It would be crazy i think if she didnt let us because she is in my friends family... the field is right beside her house, and it is HUGE- far larger than mine- and the only animals there are a horse and a donkey. She misses having multiple horses. she has a huge water source, and i think a horse would be more happy there... especially since my horse would be a bully to a smaller animal. I know that we have to be considerate of her though, she might have reasons if she doesnt want my friend to keep her horse there. 
We know for sure that wherever the pony ends up she will still be a friend to my horse (dont worry hes a gelding!!) because if shes at the neighbors house we will still be taking her out on rides and stuff and she would probably be riding her to my house and keeping her at our house in our barn while she's here. If she's at my house, then my friend will most likey be at my house every day, which my parents might not be crazy about...


----------

